# 21" Walleye LMR North of Caesar's Creek



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello all....long time stalker/learner. Wanted to contribute this walleye (I think) caught North of CC early morning 7/4. Dragged a rooster tail, green/red, through a narrow pool along the bank, and came up with 21", nose-fork, Walleye(I think).

Not sure I successfully uploaded the pic, but am open to differing opinions on whether that's a Walleye....LOL. First post, thanks guys for the great info and commentary....

OK, looks like it picked up on review post....so just for fun, adding another...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Walleye? What walleye?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

looks more like a nice Saugeye and how did you get a pic of my wife?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

LOCK in 3...2...1...


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

The elusive "blond buttock walleye"..a rare catch indeed.. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice fish, I'm hoping to hit that area of the river this year! And if the scenery is anything like the 2nd picture I might just have to go tonight!


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)




----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Back to long time stalker in 3, 2....


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

First and last post!! Nicely done!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Hortance said:


> Hello all....long time stalker/learner. Wanted to contribute this walleye (I think) caught North of CC early morning 7/4. Dragged a rooster tail, green/red, through a narrow pool along the bank, and came up with 21", nose-fork, Walleye(I think).
> 
> Not sure I successfully uploaded the pic, but am open to differing opinions on whether that's a Walleye....LOL. First post, thanks guys for the great info and commentary....
> 
> OK, looks like it picked up on review post....so just for fun, adding another...


Well Hortance,1st post eh?.Where is the Wally?Yep,you se'em all the time sunbathing along the river.Sometimes they get up and try to get me wet.What fun!!



Roscoe


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Note that I didn't give the location of the second trophy! I'll be sure to share if I wet my line there!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Let us never forget! Godspeed, sweet prince.

Hortance (July 9, 2014-July 9, 2014)


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Best looking walleye ever. Dang!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Am i missin something . . where is this fish again?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

montagc said:


> The first one looks like a saugereye. The second one is a walleye. I can tell by the white on the bottom....


Also the lack of cheek scales.


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Oh great now the LMR north of CC will be elbow to elbow with guys looking for ... walleye.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> Also the lack of cheek scales.


Yessiree, definitely no cheek scales.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope all the lurkers dont see this one. The mods are letting us have a little fun!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

One of those walleyes looks to be of House Targaryen. 

Yep, I just nerded up this thread.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that white flash a booty?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

What's the size minimum on the second one? I only ask because if I ever catch one I'm definitely keeping it!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

bellbrookbass said:


> Nice fish, I'm hoping to hit that area of the river this year! And if the scenery is anything like the 2nd picture I might just have to go tonight!


..im hoping to hit that too....


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

22 responses? I'm going to have to add a similar pic when I post a topic that asks everyone for the GPS coordinates for their favorite honey hole.... 

BTW, I had decided that the FISH was a walleye by the lack of markings and that there was a very small white part on the bottom point of the tail. Anybody able to explain why that is or isn't a walleye? (I know the pic is rotten....Casio Commando, crappy photos).


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Hortance said:


> Anybody able to explain why that is or isn't a walleye?



The dark markings on the side. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Black Crappie.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

BTW, I had decided that the FISH was a walleye by the lack of markings and that there was a very small white part on the bottom point of the tail. Anybody able to explain why that is or isn't a walleye? (I know the pic is rotten....Casio Commando, crappy photos).[/QUOTE]


You can always start an argument on this topic. In some cases it takes a DNA analysis to make the call. To start, in that location it is almost certainly a Saugeye. The mottled markings on the side are nearly always more pronounced in a Saugeye. The white spot on the tail can be on either. The BEST indicator is in the spots/bars on the dorsal fin. Walleye don't have them, Saugeye do. In any event it's a nice catch.

MC


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

BlueBoat98 said:


> BTW, I had decided that the FISH was a walleye by the lack of markings and that there was a very small white part on the bottom point of the tail. Anybody able to explain why that is or isn't a walleye? (I know the pic is rotten....Casio Commando, crappy photos).



You can always start an argument on this topic. In some cases it takes a DNA analysis to make the call. To start, in that location it is almost certainly a Saugeye. The mottled markings on the side are nearly always more pronounced in a Saugeye. The white spot on the tail can be on either. The BEST indicator is in the spots/bars on the dorsal fin. Walleye don't have them, Saugeye do. In any event it's a nice catch.

MC[/QUOTE] 

thanks. And thanks everybody else too.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

It seemed so popular, I'll add one for the road...and Go Bucks


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

BTW, 21" is FishOhio qualifying for Saugeye. It takes 28" to qualify with a Walleye.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fish-ohio-recognition-program#tabr3


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hortance said:


> You can always start an argument on this topic. In some cases it takes a DNA analysis to make the call. To start, in that location it is almost certainly a Saugeye. The mottled markings on the side are nearly always more pronounced in a Saugeye. The white spot on the tail can be on either. The BEST indicator is in the spots/bars on the dorsal fin. Walleye don't have them, Saugeye do. In any event it's a nice catch.
> 
> MC


thanks. And thanks everybody else too.[/QUOTE]

WAS THE TOUNGE BLACK OR WHITE?


----------

